# 1st time for everything....



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi,

I came across this website by total chance a few months ago...and I have to say reading about other people being in the same boat (well not entirely!)...but wanting a family has really kept me going and now i've plucked up courage finally to post!

I apologise now if I waffle...or give you my life story!!  

My DH and I are both 28 and have never ttc! DH was diagnosed with Marfans Syndrome a couple of months before we got married (Sept 06). After much talking we came to the decision to have IVF/PGD to screen the gene. We decided to wait till after we were married to start all the work-up tests and finally were due to start our 1st treatment at the beginning of this year! 

BUT then it was picked up that I had very high prolactin levels   which after more needles and tests (not good if you're a needlephobic!) I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism (underactive thyroid to us non-medical types!) and so have been on thyroxine to try and lower my prolactin levels as spec said this can affect my fertility   I had a blood last week and prolactin's still sky high SO was sent for an MRI scan to see if I may have a pituitary tumour...which i'll find out the outcome on Thurs! 

Am so down with all the waiting around...it's been almost 2yrs now!! it's as if someone up there thinks we haven't got enough on our plates already so dumps something else on us and the only person I find kind of understands me is my poor DH, who has to put up with my hormonal moments .....these boards have helped so much and made me feel like i'm not the only one so thought i'd put myself out there....and bore the pants off you too!!!  

Rachey xxx


----------



## Tandi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Rachey, 
Not bored at all, but I really feel for you.. it all sounds a bit pants to me... I'm so sorry for all you've been through. Sending you lots of   You've come to the right place for support - lots of people here have similar stories although we're all different. What you can guarantee is lots of gentle understanding and support. 
With lots of love
Tandi x


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Tandi,

Thank you for your kind words and taking the time to reply to my post!   It's so nice to be able to get it all off my chest with people that are in similar positions and that can understand! 

Love Rachey xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Rachey,

Welcome to Fertility Freinds, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Rachey

 to FF  I am sure you will find this site of such valuable support.

I am so sorry to read about everything you have been through  it really is hard.

I hope your results on Thursday bring you some good news 

Wishing you all the best

x x x x x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Rachey,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site   I am sorry to hear of all the troubles you have been having.  Good luck for Thursday.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Rachey and welcome to FF

Just wanted to say good luck for Thursday

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words and welcomes  ...finally I feel like i'm not on my own in all this! (apart from having dh of course!  ) - here's   that Thurs brings some good news our way!! 

Rachey xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Rachey, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

No not bored at all. Everyone here has a story to tell and theya re all equally enlightening and interetsing. We all come to FF through different paths and, you seem to be faced with more than your fair share of troubles at the moment. I am sorry the wait is getting to you. Sadly, this IF malarkty is all abotu the waiting around. 

I'm going to leave you a few links to various areas of FF that I hope you will find useful:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

I do hope you geta good result tomorrow - well, a difficult one to call as I am sure half of you wants to find a reason why your levels won't come down and the other half hopes it's not a tumour! If it turns out not to be, you might consider looking at complimentary therapies to try and rebalance things? I will leave you a link for that too:

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

Wishign you lots of luck. Do let us know how you get on tomorrow. 

C~x


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Rachey - this really is the most amazing site isn't it!  So many friendly people and support and yes, you feel like you're not quite so alone!  My DH and I are also doing PGD so know the score there, as we're about to start on our third go, two miscarriages  .  However, keeping fingers very crossed!  You guys have really been through it, I do so feel for you but feel very positive you'll get there .  Wishing you the bestest of luck on Thursday, hope the outcome is positive for you both.  Look forward to hearing some good news for you  - Katherine xx


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning,

I thought i'd come on and update you after my app't yesterday....the good news is I don't have a pituitary tumour     - for some reason my pituitary gland produces too much prolactin...but as i'm ovulating the endo spec said he wouldn't want to upset my hormonal self   anymore by further treatment SO my DH and I can finally get started on tx!!!   - it's such a relief! I'd like to say a big thank you to all of you have taken the time to write a note of support   

Wishing you all the luck on your journeys....  

Rachey x


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Quick reply before heading out - THAT'S FANTASTIC NEWS, you must be so so relieved!!!   .  A little celebratory dance for you       !!!  Best of luck with all our journies and keeping fingers crossed for us all!  By the way, if you want to chat any further re PGD, etc, do feel free to PM me.  We're starting our third go towards end of May so hoping third time lucky!  Where are you having all your tx done?  Lots of love Katherine xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Rachey, thrilled that you can start your tx. Good luck hun and take care

[fly]                 [/fly]


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you so much Katherine!!!   I literally did a dance all the way out of the hospital!!!  

That'd be great, thank you and likewise....we're hoping to start mid-end May too  !!

Fingers crossed your tx works for you     - keep me posted!!!

Love Rachey xxx


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Wendy, i've been   from ear to ear ever since!! so relieved and so excited about starting tx!!

All the best for your journey....hope everything works out for you!  

Rachey xxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll bet you have!  

Thanks hun 

Take care of yourself and make sure you update every so often - we like to be nosey! 

x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Rachey and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Sorry to hear what you have been through trying for a baby and i wish you loads of luck for the future.

Kate xx​


----------

